# Dürfen Kinder ohne Fischereischein angeln ??



## billie1 (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo, habe soeben im Internet gelesen daß Kinder die zu jung für den Angelschein ( 10 oder 12 Jahre ) sind solange mit der Angel fischen dürfen bis sie dieses Alter erreicht haben. Kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen wie das in Bayern gehandhabt wird.  Würde mich über euere Hilfe freuen .  mfg


----------



## nExX (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dürfen Kinder ohne Fischereischein angeln ??*

in bayern ist es definitiv so, dass kinder od. jugendliche, die noch nicht das 18. Lebensjahr erreicht haben, einen Jugendfischereischein (Kann man sich bei der Gemeinde gegen eine geringe gebühr holen) besitzen müssen!Dieser Jugendfischereischein gilt auch nur bis zum 18. Lebensjahr.(Danach muss der Staatliche Fischreischein "gemacht" werden) Mit diesem "Schein" dürfen sie aber nur in begleitung eines Erwachsenen, der das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet hat und den Fischereischein besitzt Angeln.
Mit 14 Jahren dürfen bei uns Jugendliche die Prüfung zum Fischereischein ablegen. Weiß nicht, ob dies in ganz deutschland so ist!....

liebe grüße 

armin


----------



## billie1 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dürfen Kinder ohne Fischereischein angeln ??*

Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt und meinte vor erreichen des Alters in dem man den Jugendfischereischein kaufen kann. Es gibt Bundesländer die es Kindern erlauben vor erreichen diese Alters mit der Angel  zu fischen.


----------



## Streber (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dürfen Kinder ohne Fischereischein angeln ??*



billie1 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe soeben im Internet gelesen daß Kinder die zu jung für den Angelschein ( 10 oder 12 Jahre ) sind solange mit der Angel fischen dürfen bis sie dieses Alter erreicht haben. Kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen wie das in Bayern gehandhabt wird. Würde mich über euere Hilfe freuen . mfg


 
Hallo Billie,

hier in Bayern ist es so, dass Kinder unter 10 Jahren mitangeln dürfen. Der Fischereischeininhaber gibt dem Kind eine Angel ab und muß es beaufsichtigen. Das Kind darf aber keine Fische abschlagen usw. Genaueres kannst Du hier nachlesen klick

Unser Sohn (7 Jahre alt) angelt auch mit uns


----------



## carphunter1678 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dürfen Kinder ohne Fischereischein angeln ??*

in nrw dürfen die mal die angel halten aber so bald das kind das  10 lebensjahr erreicht hat muss es einen fischereischein haben aber das kind darf wirklich nur angel halten und drillen abhaken beteuben und töten darf nur der mit dem blauen schein


----------



## Streber (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dürfen Kinder ohne Fischereischein angeln ??*

Habe hier noch eine Info gefunden, die wohl aktueller ist 

klick


----------



## Zusser (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dürfen Kinder ohne Fischereischein angeln ??*

Kinder unter 10 Jahren dürfen ohne Schein unter Aufsicht eines Erwachsenen eine (!) Rute dieses Erwachsenen fischen.
Angelkarte brauchen sie deshalb auch keine.

Eim Erwachsener darf also bis zu 2 Kinder betreuen, wobei der Erwachsene aber einen Fischereischein und eine Angelerlaubnis haben muss.

Für Schulklassen gibt es übrigens spezielle Regelungen, so dass selbst Jugendloiche ohne Fischereischein fischen dürfen.


----------



## billie1 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dürfen Kinder ohne Fischereischein angeln ??*

Vielen Dank für euere Hilfe !!!!  Thema zu 100% beantwortet


----------



## Kessl (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dürfen Kinder ohne Fischereischein angeln ??*

Hi

Also eine pauschale Antwort auf deine Frage gibt es nicht.

Hier wird mehrfach Bayern erwähnt, aber diese Regelung gilt eben nicht für alle Bundesländer gleichermaßen. Wirf mal einen Blick auf diese Tabelle. Bei mir in Baden-Württemberg ist das ganze rechtlich leider extrem schwammig formuliert, der Gesetzestext lässt viel Spielraum für unterschiedliche Auslegungen. Eine Frage in der schriftlichen Prüfung war aber: "Darf man die Angel an andere abgeben?" a: "Nein, auch nicht für einen kurzen Moment." (sinngemäßes Zitat)

Wenn du dich aber mit den Vereinskollegen verstehst werden die das sicher nicht zur Anzeige bringen, sondern vorher ein klärendes Gespräch suchen, und selbst wenn könnten Polizeibeamter und Richter auch noch angelnde Väter sein .

Gruss

Edit: einige Quellenangaben:


> § 31 - Fischereischein
> (1) Wer die Fischerei ausübt, muss einen gültigen Fischereischein besitzen und diesen bei sich führen.
> § 32 - Jugendfischereischein
> (1) Personen, die das zehnte, aber noch nicht das sechzehnte Lebensjahr vollendet haben, kann ein Fischereischein für Jugendliche (Jugendfischereischein) erteilt werden[...]


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dürfen Kinder ohne Fischereischein angeln ??*

Moin,

frage doch bei einem Angelverein in deiner Nähe nach.
Die können dir bestimmt genauere Angaben machen (=


----------

